# Bell Tree Direct - 3.12.18



## Jeremy (Mar 12, 2018)

Good evening and welcome to our first Bell Tree Direct of 2018. We have a few updates to go over today, from new rules to new events, so be sure to read from beginning to end! We'll start off with a few of the more major updates and end with a free gift from everyone's favorite angry mole.


*Seashells For Long-term Members*​
Seashells are our starting-out currency that we give to new members, which helps them receive a free username change or other add-ons from the shop. Each new member is given 10 seashells to use in the Kapp'n's Seaside Shack shop. We will now also be giving 10 seashells to users after they have been members for 2 whole years!




Many people are looking for a fresh start after a couple of years, but may not have the bells for a username change. This will make it possible to get another free name change, or other add-ons if you are happy with your username. 

The official requirement is 20 posts and two years since registration. Please be patient with the initial wave of seashells, as it may take a bit for them to be dispersed by the system to our two-year old and older members. Don't worry if you haven't been around for two full years yet. Your seashells will be automatically sent to you once you reach the milestone.


*Discord Rules and Updates*​
We have had some reports about users' behavior in our Discord server over the last couple of months, so we've updated the rules and ways in which we will moderate the server. Please take a minute to read our new Discord rules:




			
				New Discord Rules said:
			
		

> *Discord Chat Room*
> Due to the nature of a chat room, the Discord may be more loosely moderated than the forum, but the general rules of The Bell Tree still apply. We expect all users to keep these guidelines in mind while using our Discord server to chat:
> 
> Always be respectful to other users, even if they aren't currently present in the chat room. Respecting others in the Discord is just as important as it is on the forum.
> ...



These new rules will now be added to a new rules channel on the server. We will also start using a Gyroid bot to enforce a word filter, like we have on the forum. The sent message in Discord will be removed and logged if it contains one of these censored words.

As you can see, we will now be using forum warnings to warn users about inappropriate behavior in the Discord channels. We do not tolerate rude behavior on The Bell Tree, so anyone who is rude to another TBT member will be removed from the server. Please help us make the TBT Discord a friendly place for everyone.


*Introducing Bell Tree Weeks*​
I am excited to announce a new mini-event that we will hold on a regular basis, called Bell Tree Weeks. Bell Tree Weeks are week-long forum events that offer small bonuses or goings-on centered around specific themes.




The theme of the week will change, but the themes can also be repeated. For example, a week could be centered around flowers, bells, old school Animal Crossing games, etc. They will start without any prior announcements, predetermined schedule, or order. When a new week starts, it will be posted in its official thread and a forum notice. Click here to read more and discuss this new event in its official thread.


*The First Week Is...*​
Villager Week! Villager Week will be starting now and end on March 19th.




In this Villager Week, there will be three different things happening. Bells earned in Villager Trading Plaza will be slightly increased. The villager collectibles will also be restocked. 

Most exciting of all, we have randomly selected 32 New Leaf villagers from their 13 districts. They will fight to the death until only one is remaining. It's up to you to back your favorite villagers in our villager popularity bracket. They will be paired in head-to-head polls where you can vote for them to move on. Read more about the tournament in the March 2018 Villager Week post, or click here to go right to the bracket. The voting will take place in the new Voting Booth board, which will be temporarily available during the event.

We also have another villager-related announcement to share next.


*"Looking For" Threads Now Allowed*​
When Animal Crossing: New Leaf came out five years ago, many players rushed to find their favorite villager from other towns. We set up the Villager Trading Plaza board to help with these kinds of trades. However, there were so many threads made by people looking for particular villagers, that the board became flooded. We then created the Official Looking For Thread to keep them together in one central thread.

Now that less people are playing the game, we've decided to close the Official Looking For Thread after over four years and 40,000 posts. Users may now post their own personal "looking for" threads in the Villager Trading Plaza board. The staff will stop closing them immediately. Rest in peace, Official Looking For Thread: Aug 14 2013 - Mar 12 2018.


*Two-Factor Authentication Login*​
With site security on our minds recently, we've decided to add an optional feature that can help secure your account. The primary reason we are adding this is to help protect the staffs' accounts, so while this probably isn't necessary to enable for most users, we're making it available for anyone who wishes to add an extra layer of security when logging in. You will find this in the user Settings page, under the "My Account" section.




Some of you may already be familiar with two-factor authentication from other sites. It works by giving you a code to scan into an app on your phone, Google Authenticator. The app will give you a number to input into the forum. This number changes constantly, which is how it helps secure your account. Every time you login from a different IP address, it will ask you to enter the current number. If you do plan on using it, we simply ask that you are careful about keeping the app or the ID it gives you, so you don't accidentally get locked out of your account.


*Closing Threads In All Trading Boards*​
Users on the forum have been able to close their own threads in many trading boards such as TBT Marketplace and Re-Tail. However, two trading boards had been left out from this feature: The Museum Shop and Animal Crossing amiibo Card Post Office. Starting today, you will now be able to close your own threads in these boards as well.



*Site Downtime Bells*​
Due to the repetitive downtime we experienced a few weeks ago, we are giving out 75 bells to all members. Thank you for being patient with us while we worked to get the server running properly. As you have probably noticed, things have been running much better since then. Unfortunately, Resetti is still grumpy from all the overtime he had to put in!






*Get your 75 bells here!*​

*That's All!*​
I hope you've enjoyed today's announcements. Let us know what you think, especially about the new Bell Tree Weeks event. Feel free to also join the discussion in its new official thread, which is located in Bell Tree HQ. Thanks for reading!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 12, 2018)

woot!  shells and bells


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 12, 2018)

"Do not spam the Discord channels with pointless, meaningless, or repetitive messages."

But half of the discord is memes!


----------



## duckykate (Mar 12, 2018)

Those new discord rules are probably because of me lmao


----------



## cornimer (Mar 12, 2018)

Me, a person who just bought a username change, seeing the seashell announcement: ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
Me, reading the rest of the thread and seeing the cool new events AND A TAD BANNER THIS IS MY DREAM COME TRUE: never mind 100% forgiven


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 12, 2018)

hey the hackers must be back-- somebody inserted a hideous frog on the forum banner!!


----------



## Laureline (Mar 12, 2018)

Some nice changes, though I've never been on a site with the two factor authentication login.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 12, 2018)

King Dorado said:


> hey the hackers must be back-- somebody inserted a hideous frog on the forum banner!!



How dare you


----------



## N e s s (Mar 12, 2018)

i saw direct and was hoping for a collectible restock :,(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, uh.  This is a lot to process.  Unfortunately I won't be able to get my seashells until August lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2018)

I should be able to get shells, but I don't plan on spending them.


----------



## Giddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, thats alot! thank you! What's the name of the discord chat room?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 12, 2018)

I love that Looking For threads are allowed now, not something I thought would happen


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the pity bells Resetti.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Woo, awesome! Thank you for the bells.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 13, 2018)

looks nice, i'll have to actually read the whole thing in the morning...thanks for the bells!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 13, 2018)

Yay! Tysm mods


----------



## dedenne (Mar 13, 2018)

TAD!!!! LMAO

Anyway yay yay yay more bells and I'm looking forward to the bell tree weeks


----------



## Horus (Mar 13, 2018)

Where's my Avatar Height extender for the eight year milestone?


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 13, 2018)

nice new additions you got here! Now I'm gonna go get me some pity bells...


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you for the bells!! Excited to get my shells, I've always dreamed of the avatar extension ;;; v;;


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 13, 2018)

I was wondering that morning why Tad is in the banner, lol. Anyway, I will looking forward for 
the event weeks. Also thank you for the bells and yay, shells!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 13, 2018)

Also why no Tangy.....


----------



## Keldi (Mar 13, 2018)

Just thought of this:
Could we spam the pity bells? Like, click the link multiple times?
I won't do it, but somebody should try!(not that I'm forcing you or anything!! >_<")


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 13, 2018)

Keldi said:


> Just thought of this:
> Could we spam the pity bells? Like, click the link multiple times?
> I won't do it, but somebody should try!(not that I'm forcing you or anything!! >_<")



Nope! Did you notice how the gyroid sent you a code in your received bells pm? That basically stops you from spamming the button, because the code can only be redeemed once ^^ so people can press the link as much as they want but nothing will happen. x'D


----------



## pique (Mar 13, 2018)

oof I need those seashells but I have to wait almost 2 years to get them rip


----------



## Antonio (Mar 13, 2018)

I just adore the changes you guys have added to the server.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 13, 2018)

Not sure how I feel about the Looking For Villager thread shutting down, but I'm sure it's for the better. Everything else is 105% fantastic, though!


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2018)

Excellent changes made to the discord server, I might actually use it more again. 

Thank you  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

Jacob said:


> I love that Looking For threads are allowed now, not something I thought would happen



Same, that official thread was a bit dead and slow sometimes so that's good people can get seen better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lupine said:


> Excellent changes made to the discord server, I might actually use it more again.
> 
> Thank you  <3



Yeah it got a bit heated enough said.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Same, that official thread was a bit dead and slow sometimes so that's good people can get seen better.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I disagree, if enough was said then nothing like this would have occurred and issues like that happen way too much in that discord. That discord is Neanderthal-esque most of the time (sorry to some of the people in there but I'm talking about a specific group of people here), it's hard to even chat with people because of those who are self-centred or overly aggressive for no apparent reason; those people are in the "clique".

Should probably have gotten a hold of your website and external links earlier guys, it's not hard to dispose of a member who is constantly causing, sorry I mean MEMBERS who are constantly causing trouble. You do it often enough anyway. 

Talking crap about users behind their backs on discord, ganging up on them or making them feel like an outcast or stupid when they should be having fun and chatting with others is bullying behaviour and the fact that it has took THIS long to do something about it makes me sad. 


I feel like cyber bulling is nowhere near as much of a concern as upfront bullying is, because it's not "real life", many people and statistics would say it should be just as much of a concern and it is "real life". People don't seem to understand or care about the person on the other screen. Those people can't comprehend what they are doing because they aren't self aware and if they are self aware then you know they are actual garbage. 


I take issues like this seriously because many members of my family have been bullied, so I can't bare seeing anyone being bullied anywhere or feeling like nothing or an outcast. It's horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

I didn't mean "enough said" as in enough done, just that, yeah that Discord is nice cyberbullying a lot of time, and yeah unless they really enforce this and take care of it yeah it'll be the same. And yeah people blocking each other because tweens can't handle different opinions that's one thing lol.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I didn't mean "enough said" as in enough done, just that, yeah that Discord is nice cyberbullying a lot of time, and yeah unless they really enforce this and take care of it yeah it'll be the same. And yeah people blocking each other because tweens can't handle different opinions that's one thing lol.


I know what you meant.

Funny thing is they aren't tweens, they are late teens and early twenties; interesting that it's your impression of them. lol


----------



## Chicha (Mar 13, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for doing all of this, staff!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

Lupine said:


> I know what you meant.
> 
> Funny thing is they aren't tweens, they are late teens and early twenties; interesting that it's your impression of them. lol



they seem like pre-mature kids sometimes that can't take criticism for their fave games or stuff lol so yeah. i mean most are okay but yeah there are always bad bees lol.

no personal offences but honestly just because I don't like FEH or mk8 doesn't mean y'all need to block or hate lol.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> they seem like pre-mature kids sometimes that can't take criticism for their fave games or stuff lol so yeah. i mean most are okay but yeah there are always bad bees lol.
> 
> no personal offences but honestly just because I don't like FEH or mk8 doesn't mean y'all need to block or hate lol.



If I said something like "Um, I like male corrin more than female corrin" I would be slaughtered.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2018)

Lupine said:


> If I said something like "Um, I like male corrin more than female corrin" I would be slaughtered.



LOL THIS. Personally I haven't touched a FE games in a good time but yeah.

Anyway, back on topic I hope Discord gets cleaner.


----------



## moonford (Mar 13, 2018)

Sheila said:


> LOL THIS. Personally I haven't touched a FE games in a good time but yeah.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic I hope Discord gets cleaner.



Yeah, I'll start using it again if it does.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking for tangy

Always


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2018)

We now have these two topics under "General Support" in Contact the staff:

Report a user and/or message in Discord
Appeal Discord ban

The new Discord rules have also been added to the main rules thread.


----------



## Bellxis (Mar 14, 2018)

nice to know we'll be getting some seashells if we've been here for a couple of years o: i always wondered if older members would ever get any


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2018)

can't believe tbt is becoming gacha


----------



## John Wick (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for this! ^_^


----------



## N a t (Mar 16, 2018)

Neat direct. I'm not around much anymore, things are changing AHHH. Anyways, thanks for the freebs y'all. I'll just be here, lurking occasionally, waiting for more flowers..... hi there is me


----------



## seliph (Mar 19, 2018)

Me when the discord rules now highlight to not talk behind members' backs and people respond to that by talking behind discord members' backs on this very thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 19, 2018)

gyro said:


> Me when the discord rules now highlight to not talk behind members' backs and people respond to that by talking behind discord members' backs on this very thread



my favourite part about the ppl on discord is they absolutely hate when ppl talk behind backs, even though they don't confront ppl about problems

but that’s none of my business ��


----------



## tae (Mar 19, 2018)

Lupine said:


> I disagree, if enough was said then nothing like this would have occurred and issues like that happen way too much in that discord. That discord is Neanderthal-esque most of the time (sorry to some of the people in there but I'm talking about a specific group of people here), it's hard to even chat with people because of those who are self-centred or overly aggressive for no apparent reason; those people are in the "clique".
> 
> Should probably have gotten a hold of your website and external links earlier guys, it's not hard to dispose of a member who is constantly causing, sorry I mean MEMBERS who are constantly causing trouble. You do it often enough anyway.
> 
> ...



you legit have a discord server where you talk behind peoples back and smack talk tbt members. :^)

not trying to stir a pot here, but it's annoying to see someone play a victim when they're just as guilty in the matter. please hop off the high horse.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 19, 2018)

Closing this before it turns into something it doesn't need to.

The fact is, I personally have witnessed things taking place in our Discord server that concerned me, be it in the form of exclusionary behavior or people thinking they can treat people however they'd like simply because they're a "regular" there.  I myself was on the receiving end of ridicule (albeit "joking") just this week when visiting Discord, and I've also seen another site admin mocked and disrespected when his request was completely valid and made perfect sense given the circumstances.  I fully support a more structured ruleset for the Discord server, because I don't want anyone to feel afraid to hang out there or intimidated to chat, and I certainly don't want any part of TBT to feel exclusionary. 

While I don't support any form of bullying or smack talk when it comes to the TBT community, we unfortunately can only control what goes on in our own Discord server.  I wish it could extend beyond that or we could do more to make everyone get along all of the time, but this isn't a utopia and certain people simply aren't going to like one another.  It just makes me upset when I see it trickling into our chat room that's meant to be for fun and to bring the community together.


----------

